# Guillotine and New Black Bird with eye



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

Well just started to get my front yard going after spending more than 18 hours just on the front entrance. But I made a guillotine this year and a new coffin. (City has already came out) Told them to go $*%& off.

http://flickr.com/photos/helfeldt/sets/72157607950454021/


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

That's cool as hell! What exactly do you mean by "City" and "came out"? What did they say? Are they trying to shut you down?


----------



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

Someone calls the city on my every year for my display and this year I didnt even have my fence up a day and they were out making sure I'm not breaking any laws. The guy was really cool about it this year he said he has to come out but doesn't care what I do as long as I'm not making a new house. *And thank you for the compliment*


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Some people will always be jerks. But the props look great! That's gotta be one of the best looking guillotines I've seen!


----------



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes some just can't be happy with halloween. And thanks the guillotine only cost me 13 dollars I get most all of my wood from construction sites that are throwing away extra wood. P.S I spent 4 yrs in Jax at Cecil Field.


----------



## SilverScream (Jul 30, 2008)

Dude

I wish i had those entrance building skills

I love it, almost Terror Syndicate quality, has that Terror Syndicate "look" too


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice guillotine 
nice front on house too


----------



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you SilverScream. I made 98% of it out of fence people were throwing away. And is held up there by my anchors I use for my xmas lights. The sad part is I cant read a stupid speed square and spent most of my time redoing my perfections..HAHA


----------



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Lilly


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool props, lookin really nice. I agree, the guillotine is fantastic!


----------



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Tyler.. And I love that tree you made that is so cool.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

ICKY EYES in the birds mouth. That guillotine is awesome!! Great job!


----------



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Turtle2778 I thought the eye would make a cool little touch with blood dripping off. I bought 15 birds i think at dollar store so I think they add a nice touch in the yard.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I also love the guillotine - far and away tops the one I built a couple of years back!
And isn't it awesome getting all that wood from the construction sites!!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very NIce!! That's a really great set up you got going on!!


----------



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Cerinad and S.Scarecrow. I do love getting wood from the construction sites. I just missed out on some great wood I passed a house and had tons of wood and I went back that evening and it was all gone. I didnt know the clean up crews work on Sundays. DANG!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice job on the guillotine and I love the way you transformed the front of your house with the fence boards. We sure do have enough of those falling down around here.


----------



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Spideranne. See you are in DFW area. Its not hard to find fence wood after our spring storms.HAHA I bet you can find some great construction wood out in your area as fast as they are building. Oh and I love your scarecrow that is so cool.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Those are all really great. I especially love the coffin with the little creepy guy peeking out - that's good stuff right there!


----------



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you Smileyface4u23 I did enjoy making him and have some great ideas for him next year. I ran out of money and time this year.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Shweeet guillotine, I'd put a sign on it with big letters, "For nosey neighbors"
or "For nosey halloween-hating neighbors,place head here...." LOL
Why can't people just walk away & mind they're own business,we don't ring they're doorbell 
& complain that they're grass blades are not all the exact same height.......
at least the city guy was cool about it & didn't give you probs like fire safety issues & such.........


----------



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

I do like that idea. I might have to make me a sign today. I sure would like to know who keeps calling on me. Don't give them any ideas on the fire and safety issues..HAHA I did get called on for the hang noose in front but I made a break away first thing for saftey reasons because I know someone always is stupid and put there head in it. HAHA


----------

